# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  النجاح

## النسر2

*النجاح أحياناً معلم سيء، إذ أنه يجعل الأذكياء يظنون أنهم لا يخسرون ... - بيل غيتس

*

----------

